# Surf in the AM



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Shootin to be in the water at first light. Anyone else gonna give it a try tomorrow?


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish. Looks like we have some north winds coming for this weekend. Hopefully it greens up and lays down


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

where you headed?


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Ill be fishing the east side


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

looks fishable but the color looks brown.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

true, but it should be flat and there should be tide moving. hopefully i can grind a few into my bucket


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Water is gonna flatten out this week... Post a report!


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Flat and green on Bolivar surf at 2pm before storm came through...not sure now. I sadly fished on bay and struck out. Drove across to beach and saw I should have been in surf...won't make same mistake in a.m. May try it this evening if storms get done and don't mess it up too bad.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone going to fish bolivar pocket in the morning? I am headed down there with a friend plan on throwing tops all morning unless the bite is off then will switch to plastics. Anyone in? PM me would like to meet another down there. Red toyota camry.

Will be in the water on first light throwing big super spooks. I'll post a detailed report tomorrow afternoon when we get home. Cheers.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I will be heading down that way in the morning. Haven't decided between Jamaica Beach area or Bolivar


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cousin down in CB now. Says surf is flat as glass. I would if I could.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> Cousin down in CB now. Says surf is flat as glass. I would if I could.


Was it doodoo brown?


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Flat, green and I could just about read print on shoes in waist deep water. Oh and fishing was awesome on crystal beach


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I only managed 3 this morning and it was green on the east end, just not very flat


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I managed 4 at Surfside including a new personal best 24 1/2". Released another 10 or so dinks. Surf was extremely calm.


----------

